# Blood Moon Lunar Eclipse Sunday 5.15-16.2022



## Em in Ohio (May 14, 2022)

If skies are partially clear, much of North America should be able to catch this event.  The following moon image was snagged from Accuweather.
https://www.accuweather.com/en/space-news/blood-moon-total-lunar-eclipse-sunday-night/1185955


​


----------



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)

on Sky watching from space(dot)com

https://www.space.com/skywatching


----------



## Lara (May 14, 2022)

Thank you @Em in Ohio !!  
I didn't know and would have been sad if I missed it.

This is from the site you posted but just in case people don't click on the link
and read it all, this gives times(EDT) and viewing conditions(which can fluctuate).
The redness of the moon begins at 11:29 EDT and is maximum at 12:11






Clouds will be a concern for onlookers across most of the eastern U.S. and into Ontario, Quebec and Atlantic Canada. The exception will be in parts of the southeastern U.S. where cloud-free conditions should allow for great views of the Blood Moon.
The chances of seeing the eclipse are much higher across the central and western U.S. with partly to mainly clear conditions in the forecast on Sunday night. A similar outlook is predicted for the Canadian Prairies.
Meanwhile, clouds could spoil the show across the Pacific Northwest and into British Columbia, including Portland, Oregon, and Seattle metro areas as well as Vancouver, British Columbia.




Unlike a total solar eclipse when you need perfect weather during the few fleeting minutes that the moon completely blocks out the sun, the total phase of a lunar eclipse lasts over an hour as the moon slowly passes through Earth's shadow.
This means that a single break in the clouds is all that is needed to catch a glimpse of Sunday night's event.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> on Sky watching from space(dot)com
> 
> https://www.space.com/skywatching


Thanks to Lara for posting more information and to JonSR77 for the link.  If you follow the link and _scroll_, you will find several posts related to this event.  As usual, Ohio is predicted to have low visibility - Then again, yesterday I checked three different forecasts for my area and they all diverged greatly, so I'm not giving up hope!


----------



## GoneFishin (May 15, 2022)

Blood moon video
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...weekend/sharevideo/6306004984112/most_popular


----------



## JustDave (May 15, 2022)

Lara said:


> Thank you @Em in Ohio !!
> I didn't know and would have been sad if I missed it.
> 
> This is from the site you posted but just in case people don't click on the link
> ...


Thanks Lara, for these charts. I copied the first one and will install it as my desktop, so as not to forget.  I'll set my alarm too.  I'm apparently in the "Fair" viewing zone, but that's weather and can change (either direction), so I'll keep my fingers crossed.  I haven't seen a lunar eclipse for many years.  The last *SOLAR* eclipse, I drove 400 miles to situate myself in the middle of the zone of totality. That was a first for me; An 800 mile three day trip for just a few minutes of a spectacular cosmic event, and it was nothing short of stunning. Everyone should make it a point to see one, and on the 400 miles home, it seemed like everyone else had the same idea in the nearby 3 states. It was a phenomenal traffic jam of eclipse junkies.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2022)

Time is getting closer! 
Set your clocks now if you want to wake up in the middle of the night. 
I'm setting mine for 11pm. I'm excited.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2022)

I'm standing on my deck at 8:04pm and oh my!! This MOON over the fishing pier!
And yes...high tide is up to the dunes! This photo, taken with my iphone doesn't
do it justice. A little later the moon got so bright I couldn't get any detail.
A professional could. It's now straight out in front of me where I'm standing!!
It's HUGE and clear! It's white and so detailed to the naked eye.
I'm now awaiting the eclipse. I can't describe how close this is to me!!


----------



## JustDave (May 15, 2022)

I have heavy cloud cover right now.  I can't see the moon at all.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2022)

Sky is hazy, moon bright, danged trees leafed-out just in time to be in the way.  I'll be following on a live feed, but will keep popping outside in hopes of a live view.  Lara seems to have a great view.  


JustDave said:


> I have heavy cloud cover right now.  I can't see the moon at all.


Where in the world are you, if I may ask?


----------



## CrowFlies (May 15, 2022)

yeh im watching it out the window in front of the desk here.
its almost covered..neighbor is filming it.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 15, 2022)

Moon fully eclipsed here... by clouds!


----------



## CrowFlies (May 15, 2022)

its gone cant see it.  all dark for the moment.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2022)

Lara said:


> I'm standing on my deck at 8:04pm and oh my!! This MOON over the fishing pier!
> And yes...high tide is up to the dunes! This photo, taken with my iphone doesn't
> do it justice. A little later the moon got so bright I couldn't get any detail.
> A professional could. It's now straight out in front of me where I'm standing!!
> ...


I really hope your clear view lasted and that you took photos!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2022)

Nebraskans had the best views - Hope we have some members from there and hope they took pics!


----------



## jujube (May 15, 2022)

YAY!!!!  The clouds parted long enough to see the totality.  Just a faintly glowing brown ball in the sky.

Now I can go to bed.  Let it rain.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 16, 2022)

The clouds here did thin to the point I could see the moon a little.  Saw the shape as eclipse ended, but it was not real clear and no colors.  Anyway at least I saw something.


----------



## Lewkat (May 16, 2022)

Cloudy in NJ, so missed it.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 16, 2022)

jujube said:


> YAY!!!!  The clouds parted long enough to see the totality.  Just a faintly glowing brown ball in the sky.
> 
> Now I can go to bed.  Let it rain.


I'm so envious!  I'm also writing to complain about the rain you allowed!  I was going to burn boxes and branches today - hmph!  (Should have done it yesterday, but wimped out and now everything is soaked.)  Glad you could see something, anyway!


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2022)

This is NOT my photo. My old iphone was too affected by the brilliance (fuzzy). I was disappointed by that but the thrilling experience overall made up for it. The clarity was unbelievable!! But this is exactly what I saw except the dark patches blended in a tad more with the red.

The sharp clarity of the edge, the size, the height it reached in the sky before the eclipse began, the stars, was all the same as you see in this photo. There was also a meteor shower going on but I only saw one...a huge shooting star right below the moon. And also another thing was happening that made the moon larger than usual...I forgot the name of it (Bloom?). Three Events at once! Plus perfectly clear sky full of stars. What a treat!

My view was over the Atlantic Ocean. This one is over a rainforest somewhere.
I was in total awe as I watched from my deck (technically my daughters deck as
my house is still being worked on...but do I care about the delay? (labor and supply shortages). No.
Not while I have this oceanfront location until the end of this month.

It was stunning and jaw-dropping. I was captivated the whole time. People were on the beach all night.
I was "forced" to enjoy it old fashioned style...with my own eyes and not through my iphone. A good thing.


----------



## feywon (May 17, 2022)

I saw it Saturday night. The Moon still had a rusty tinge when it rose Sunday night, but that was like due ash in the air from fires on other side of ridge.  By the time it was as high as when eclipsed Saturday it was normal color. 

Yesterday the rising sun was fresh blood red but  it comes up over that eastern ridge and there were clouds along top of ridge too.


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2022)

I missed the sunrise here yesterday. I would have liked to have seen that! Next time.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2022)

Lara said:


> This is NOT my photo. My old iphone was too affected by the brilliance (fuzzy). I was disappointed by that but the thrilling experience overall made up for it. The clarity was unbelievable!! But this is exactly what I saw except the dark patches blended in a tad more with the red.
> 
> The sharp clarity of the edge, the size, the height it reached in the sky before the eclipse began, the stars, was all the same as you see in this photo. There was also a meteor shower going on but I only saw one...a huge shooting star right below the moon. And also another thing was happening that made the moon larger than usual...I forgot the name of it (Bloom?). Three Events at once! Plus perfectly clear sky full of stars. What a treat!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your glorious experience, Lara.  I really hoped to see this one, as I may not be around to see many more celestial events due to timing and viewing locations.  As long as someone did, I'm glad I posted!


----------

